# World Creation - An Intro



## LowkeyGM (May 5, 2011)

So, for lack of a better place to put this I'm posting this here. My goal for this post is to get some hard core, constructive feed back. Rip it apart, tear it up and spit it out. I'm building a world based on my own thoughts and inspirations and I've started the ground work for a world. The world has no name thus far but I'm striving for a world with old tech from the past, with an over bearing church and all that jazz. There is not too much information written thus far, but I would love to hear what everyone has to say on what I have come up with thus far. Please help. I have created worlds in the past but my general group I GM for has always been the people to critique it. It's my first time going public. Thanks =D

Here it is. 

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1m6p2Nl8V8-zm94clXLOpEScLEZDldL4oMt0SestpsKU

 Also keep in mind this is unedited, just judge the information within, lol. =)


----------

